# Chicken First Aid Kit



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

While reading through several threads, I have started to notice that there are probably a few things that I need to keep on hand, a "Chicken First Aid Kit". Some things I have seen, I have never even heard of, like sulmet, others I probably already have around the house. 

Thanks to "Murphy's Law", it seems that things always happen, or are noticed, after the vet and farm stores have closed for the day or weekend.

So, what are some things you would recommend to have on hand for emergencies or even little boo-boos?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some of the stuff most of us kept on hand may only be available from a vet now.

I typically kept Betadine, Saline for contact lenses, antibiotic eye ointment, antibiotic ointment, vet wrap (Coban), blood stop, Blu Kote, Kaytee Exact Hand Rearing formula. Something to treat for mites. A permethrin premise spray works well with hard feathered birds. Or there's Ivermectin cattle pour on that will kill mites. 

Wazine wormer but there's some issue about being able to get it. Sulmet is probably another one of those that can only be had by a vet now. 

I wouldn't worry about the Kaytee. I found it excellent for helping a bird that was down and didn't want to eat regular food. I still use it with my crowd just as a treat. 

The antibiotic eye ointment may only be available by a vet now. There is an eye moisterizer that is more of an ointment.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

VetRX is very popular and useful and easy to get at any feed store. Latex or nitrile gloves, bandaging materials, sensitive skin tape, gauze pads etc. Never hurts to have probiotics, vitamins etc on hand, just watch the expiration dates and replace as needed.


----------

